

The GitHub way of blog discussion and commenting - moodmosaic
http://nikosbaxevanis.com/2013/04/28/the-github-way-of-blog-discussion-and-commenting/

======
edwintorok
Why does that blog post use Disquis then, instead of a github issue? :)

